# Frango Maria



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Just returned from Portugal. Best weather we have had there for years. 

Gossip had it that Chicken Maria's at Barragem Monte da Rocha was all closed up and there were no motorhomes parked there.

Meant to go and check it out but time overtook us.

Anyone any info about this. Shame if it has finished as it was always good for a visit. Her veal stew was brilliant.


----------



## vonnie (Jul 17, 2005)

*Frango Marie's*

Was there last month and it was open then, about 12 motorhomes parked up. Now at Lagos, weather brilliant, 25c at the moment.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

It was about three weeks when we were parked at Silves that someone mentioned the closure. Perhaps it happened after you were there or perhaps it was just a temporary thing. Glad the weather is OK for you and that you enjoy the rest of your stay, we certainly did.


----------

